# Need a decent quality coping saw.



## 240sxguy (Sep 13, 2010)

Tried searching but didn't come up with much. I need to buy a coping saw to do some trimwork in my dining room. I don't want to buy a cheap POS that will make life miserable. Recommendations? 

Evan


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I've got about a half dozen coping saws (6½" pin end blade), and to tell ya the truth, from the most expensive to the cheapest there's not much of a difference. The difference to me is how they feel in your hand. Some handles to me feel skinny, maybe because I have big hands. But the shape and size of the handle to me is important. I like saws that have tension adjustment at both ends. I think even the cheap ones have that.

While you're lookin' at coping saws, consider a fret saw for your toolbox. There may be times when you will need the depth. Coping saws aren't that expensive, somewhere around $20 or less.












 







.


----------



## 240sxguy (Sep 13, 2010)

That's great information. Thank you. 

I also have big hands. I may not use this tool a whole lot but it would be nice if it wasn't miserable when I needed it! lol


----------

